# Advice and tips needed



## Aldeez (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm an amateur fisherman, nowhere near to becoming an angler, I usually fish for trout and catfish with other newbies and was just wondering if anyone had any advice for me. I'm starting to use spinners and such instead of powerbait and worms so any technique advice could be very useful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

My favorite is a brass #2 blue fox vibrax, followed closely by krocidiles and kastmasters in trout colors if the water is clear. In my biased opinion(disclaimer) I believe that is all that is needed on certain bodies of water.

I almost forgot marabou jigs, soft plasic jigs/jerkbaits/tubes. Ive also been intrigued lately on crayfish imatations at places like causey, strawberry, scofield amoung others. I picked up a couple and going to try them out this week hopefully. Just like fishing for bass it seems...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

> brass #2 blue fox vibrax, followed closely by krocidiles and kastmasters in trout colors


+1

I mostly use them for trout.

These work well whether you are fishing a river or a still body of water. I recommend patience as well. Don't expect too much too soon. The fish will come with time. Just get out there and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Confidence goes a long way!  

Find that one lure that you know will produce every time. After you find the fish with it then start experimenting with other lures and techniques. 

Fall is a great time to start experimenting. Most fish will come out of their deep summer retreats and start foraging like crazy. Fish fast but don't be scared to change it up either.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have learned most of my techniques by trial and error, and by reading the fishing reports here. Also, fishing with other people is good because you can learn something different from everyone. It has only been in the last few years that I have targeted fish other than trout, and I love it! I am no pro either and I still have a lot to learn!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I use soft plastic minnows and also a #2 Gold plain Aglia made by Mepps. I use a brass color Blue Fox as a backup or when I need to get a tad deeper than the Mepps will take me. Cast quartering upstream and bring the lure either at current speed or slightly faster downstream and across towards you. Many times, the fish will hit as the lure reaches your level and pauses as it swings toward you. Good luck. On the plastic minnows, cast upstream and jerk them downstream toward you to imitate a dying, twitching minnow being carried by the current. Your hits on the minnow will be "no doubters". :lol:


----------



## Aldeez (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, the advice was great. I made a shopping list for next pay check.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be afraid to PM other forum members and set up some trips. You can learn a lot by going out with new fishing buddies.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite Spinner to use is a size four Panther Martin with a yellow body, red dots, and silver blade. That has never let me down. The advice already given is great, I like casting upstream or to the side. I rarely ever cast downstream. Try and work the obvious holes but I have caught alot by running the spinner through the rocky rapid parts of the river. Hey Riverrat if you dont mind me asking, what kind of minnows do you use? I have always been curious about trying that method but dont know how to do it. PM if you want.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on where you fish. If there are bait regs, you have to be careful what brand you pick up. A good safe bet is Zoom Flukes, although I use PowerBait minnows, Sluggos, Shad Assassins, Fin-S-Fish and the Strike King plastics too. I just hook them through the nose, run it out the back and put a split shot above the hook, using a jerking retrieve after i cast out. Seems to work well for me, but I've heard other folks have a little trouble with it... definitely takes a little work but once you get it, its deadly. 8)


----------

